# Audi Wins Readers' Vote with Motorsport Program



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Readers of the auto motor und sport special-interest magazine voted Audi the most successful brand in motorsport. As part of its ‘Best Cars’ readers’ choice the magazine had surveyed the image of various automotive brands. Audi decided the ‘Successful in motorsport’ category in its favor ahead of Porsche and BMW. In the 5/2014 issue, the editors have now published the results of the voting in which 115,285 readers participated. “The result honors us and spurs us on to continue the success we achieved on winning last year’s DTM and WEC titles. And to our customers who represent the brand in GT sport around the world we wish a lot of success as well,” emphasizes Head of Audi Motorsport Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich.


----------

